# unknown sarasalmus



## nickdsm (Mar 19, 2004)

Check out this bad boy!!


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

wheres the pic?


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

yea dude no pic


----------



## nickdsm (Mar 19, 2004)

Theres the pic


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

looks like a rhom to me.

"moved to id"


----------



## nickdsm (Mar 19, 2004)

maybe


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

maybe irritan or rhom... not sure


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

nickdsm said:


> definitley not a rhom


Yeah?

Head looks a little large to be Altuvei....other than that...dont know.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Looks like a rhom to me,


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

don't think itz a rhom...


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

looks "rhombeus like" to me


----------



## nickdsm (Mar 19, 2004)

It could be a rhom but what kind?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Altimira, Rio Xingu

taken from opfe ( looks similiar)


----------



## nickdsm (Mar 19, 2004)

another pic


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

try and take a pic without flash


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. rhombeus....locality anybodies guess.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

hastatus said:


> S. rhombeus....locality anybodies guess.


 Japan

LOL







j/k


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

rhom


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

xingu


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

looks like my little rhom... but i dont really know


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

thats a rhombeus


----------

